# Any Good Texas natives for small tank?



## NickM (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm new to growing plants in an aquarium and would like to try start with some easy to grow natives. Do aquarium shops sell local plants? Or is there something easy to collect in creeks and ponds?

I've tried water primrose with no luck. Some attached strands of horned pondweed ended up taking over 

The tank is odd (really a repurposed frag tank). It is 10 x 20 but only 7 inches high (5 gallons). Also has a spray bar.


----------



## NickM (Jul 28, 2014)

Okay now that I think about it (and the replies make obvious), this is probably both a rare pursuit (native tanks) and something that only locals would know specifics about.

In case anyone is wondering, a native tank is fun for a few reasons. First, when kayaking (and not fishing) or when out in any wet area, you have good reason to scoop up a copy of lots of local creatures. Just a matter of learning which will not devour each other - guess like in any kind of tank.

We have a 5 gallon with a pair of topminnows (killifish), physid snails, a nice looking giant water bug (that eats the snails) and a beautiful juvenile green sunfish. Recently had a very small bullhead (till he got too big), an amazing scorpion bug and gulf coast toad tadpoles that changed to toadlets.

Just feels great to get to know them so well and then to see them again in the wild. Also makes me appreciate what we have living in our neighborhood


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Lots of people from Texas post here and lots of them know about this give it some time.

Check out this one. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/members/mudboots.html


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Nick, welcome to APC! Have you tried doing a search in the "local biotopes" forum for Texas? I know that there have been some posts on this subject, I just can't find them right now.

Also, check out this award winning biotope from the 2013 AGA contest: http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2013/show109.html

Our club has done some collecting field trips, but not recently. Some of our common north Texas natives are not easy in aquaria because they often grow emersed in their native habitats, and require very high light levels. The sagittarias will usually adapt to tank culture. Try going to the Plant Finder and do a search for North America under the region category. You may then need a secondary reference to pick out the Texas natives. I highly recommend _Illustrated Flora of North Central Texas_ by Diggs, Lipscomb, and O'Kennon.

Phil Edwards did his graduate studies here and is very knowledgeable about the north Texas native aquatics. He hasn't been on the forum much lately, but maybe your thread will catch his attention.

Please post your results!


----------



## NickM (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow, really helpful. Entry #109 by David Voegtle was made to represent White Rock Creek, which by coincidence is exactly where I kayak and explore. Truly an amazing place in such an urbanized area.

I recognize the rounded limestone rocks - they're in my tank too  Had no idea gorgeous red shiners were hiding in the rocky shallows. Thanks for the info.

Very inspiring work David. Would really love to hear how you put it together.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, that is a great tank. Dixon Branch, a major tributary of White Rock Creek, is only about a block from my house, and that tank could have come right out of it. White Rock Lake is a very good place to look for aquatics, although many species there are invasive exotics.


----------



## NickM (Jul 28, 2014)

Found a couple of easy to start Dallas area plants. The submerged plant is none other than river grape (vitis riparia). It overhangs Whiterock creek with the terminal portions almost always underwater. Seems to love submerged tank life! Just need to prop it up somehow so it will also grow out towards the light.

The emergent plant was taken from Lake Ray Roberts but grows along the trinity river. Identifying it is driving me crazy. It is not listed as an aquatic plant in Shinners & Mahler's and so I am losing my mind trying to identify it. Probably utterly commonplace. It is taking off in the tank and is flowering on top. Its best indentifying character is the leaf petiole (stipule?) that saran wraps around the stem. When I stuck it in the tank, it was twisted and facing down to the water. Straightened right up in about 48 hours.










So far there are 3 brook silversides (just gorgeous) and a couple of blackstripe topminnows that have all adjusted well.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

What is the flower color of the emergent plant? I can't quite see it on my screen.


----------



## NickM (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks much for helping with this. The flowers are yellowish with a hint of magenta. The petioles are all very magenta. Here's a pic of the flower itself. Can't distinguish the flower parts.










Silverside makes a great addition. Can't say enough about them


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Good photo, and I loved the video of the silverside. I can't identify the plant, why don't you start a thread in the Plant ID forum?


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Very nice project, and I love the frag tank as a planted aquarium. I think it has great dimensions for a planted aquascape.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I am really curious about what will happen with the _Vitis_ long term. For the other plant, try looking up genus _Polygonum_ in Flora of North Texas.

Some other native species you might try are _Achmella repens_ and _Lobelia cardinalis_. The _Lobelia_ usually found in the hobby seems to be a dwarf cultivar, but the native is found along the Trinity River just south of Lake Ray Roberts. _Achmella_ is pretty common around White Rock Lake. I have some really ratty examples growing in one of my ponds where it doesn't get enough sun.

And check out this web site: http://www.joesnowaquaticplants.com/

What kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

For some reason my brain has finally kicked in on this topic, LOL. A small native I want to try is _Heteranthera dubia_, water star grass. In shallow water, it will bloom with bright yellow emersed flowers.


----------



## NickM (Jul 28, 2014)

Was hoping for some feedback... Helps now that my email notifications are turned on!

Thanks for the compliment about the frag tank. It was designed to be portable for coral trading at shows. My goal was to open the top to viewing (and hearing). The fish were flighty at first when we looked down from above, but calmed way down after plants were added. The spray bar creates a cross-current, that seems to benefit the plants and even calm the fish. Clamped the hose from the power head to reduce the flow.

The grape decided to twine its way out of the water overnight and now has a thin shoot 4" above the water. This whole thing appeared overnight.










Polygonum!!! Thank you  That makes me so happy!

From p. 900 of Shinners, it seems to be most like P. lapathifolium (willow smartweed) with its drooping spikes. Water smartweed (amphibium) would seem possible since this was taken from the water, but it doesn't key to that. Polygonum makes perfect sense with its many knees (swollen nodes) 

On the hunt for _Achmella repens_. Dwarf cardinal flower??? Is there really such a thing? That would deserve a tank of its own!

Oh, regarding the light, it is a Kessil Amazon Sun/gooseneck mount with two mods. I added a Lens hood from a Canon XA10 ($4 plus shipping from Canon parts dept.). It fits perfectly and keeps the light aiming at the tank and not the room. Also stuck a neutral density filter (1/2 or 1 stop) in front of the LEDs.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Happy to help! I thought that looked like a Kessil fixture. They cast such a beautiful shimmer if there is a little water surface movement. Do you have any idea what PAR you are getting from it?


----------



## NickM (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't know how to measure PAR. If there is something inexpensive, I can do it. Called Kessil and was told the ND filter would be okay so I added it to reduce light. They suggested raising the light to reduce output, but it diverges into the room. The filter and lens hood seemed to solve it.

Not sure how the filter affects the spectrum, and if the Kessil rep really gave it any thought  I agree the light quality is just great!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

DFW APC has a PAR meter which members may borrow to measure light levels in their aquaria. It has been a true revelation. The reason I ask is that I don't think any of us have measured a Kessil.

The neutral density filter should not affect the spectral output of *visible* light, but it may affect the wave lengths important to plants. While not perfect instrument, the PAR meter might be able to detect if this is happening.


----------



## NickM (Jul 28, 2014)

Michael,

I have an update for you on how the vitis did and the tank in general. Turns out all of the submerged vitis leaves eventually died, but the shoots survived underwater and began producing very small (stayed small) replacement leaves.

On the positive, the shoot that emerged from the water found the smartweed (polygonum) and twined beautifully all the way to the top. Another shoot followed and also made it to the top in search of the Kissel light.

The polygonum has doubled in height! Added pennywort and a few shoots of water primrose. Hoping the primrose takes. Always died in the past from insufficient light. Wondering of the Kissel has the needed light.

Won a two week battle with diatoms. Rock scrubbing and topfin bio boost worked.

Silversides are happy. Topminnows were a little harder. The less plants, the more nervous they are. One of the two leapt to his death when we were between plants. His partner was depressed for a week but is now coming around. 

Here's a pic. Hope your tanks are growing well!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks good, and that is really interesting about the Vitis. Too bad about the topminnows.


----------

